# New Logos, Jerseys



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

The above is the best picture I could find of our new logo. You can look in my avatar, also, but for some reason it's blurry on my computer.



> I went to the Pacers Home Court II store yesterday at Circle Centre...While I was there, I asked 1 of the workers if he knew anything about the new uniforms.
> 
> This doesn't help much , but he did say this...
> 
> ...


http://www2.indystar.com/forums/showthread.php?t=111099


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

I can't wait to get it cause I know is gonna be :fire:.................



*PaCeRs 4 LiFe!!!!!!!     *


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

I don't really like the idea of having a circle around our original logo, just doesn't look very good...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

I believe this the new logo but I'm not sure


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)




----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Larry Legend said:


>


So the colors are a bit deeper and we got a circle around our logo. I was expecting an actual logo change instead of a minor tweak in colors. Definately not disappointing, because I love our current logo.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

No Pinstripes? Thats terrible! Pinstripes made the Pacers jerseys!


----------



## pacersrule03 (Jul 23, 2003)

cornholio said:


> I believe this the new logo but I'm not sure


This is the new logo, the one on the draft cap may be the secondary logo or something.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

pacersrule03 said:


> This is the new logo, the one on the draft cap may be the secondary logo or something.


They're basically the same if you take out the circle, but I don't see any gray. With the gray outlining, can we assume that one of of our jerseys, probably our 3rd, will be gray?


----------



## Gonzo (Oct 14, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> They're basically the same if you take out the circle, but I don't see any gray. With the gray outlining, can we assume that one of of our jerseys, probably our 3rd, will be gray?


uke: 

I hope not, gray would look awful.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

I am not sure but I believe if you notice for draft alot of teams had the circle around the logo, I know they are changing the jersey but I am not sure if they would really change the logo. I actually work for Reebok so when do change the Jersey I will try and find out what it looks l like...


----------



## X-JAY (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

the pin stripes were hot, im a little disappointed to see them go.


----------



## Ron_Artest9131 (Jul 4, 2005)

Its very sad to here that the Pacers are losing their Pinstripes. That was on thing that made the Pacers unique. The one bright side to it is that we finally get new jerseys and a silver outline.


----------



## pacerfan23 (Jun 14, 2005)

Yes I have confirmed that there will be little change to the Logo
Bascially what was posted was correct, the P stays, some will have the circle around the logo, some will be just basically be the same and now grey will be added in the backround in some of the print. Not to much different :banana: 

Stay tuned for the jersey update.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Pacers without pinstripes just wouldn't seem right...


----------

